# 2011 Aristo PRR Pacific enters service on the BRR



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

My new 2011 PRR Pacific officially entered service on the BRR today.

The Pacific has QSI sound and DCC control and was modified with Kadee 907 couplers an extra 2lb Dash-9 weight over the front and middle drivers, and extra weights added to the front pilot.

The mods made a great improvement in pulling power and tracking through switches.

The full 8 car Heavyweight consist are all the newer yellow box versions, and include the RPO, Baggage, Combine, Coach #1 and #2, Diner, Pullman, and Observation cars.

The heavyweights were modified with Kadee 906's mounted directly on Kadee 881 platforms. I chose not to use the 883 flex brackets, because my curves are wide enough that I don't need the extra travel the brackets provide. This also allowed me to bring the cars an extra inch closer together.
I also lubed and modified the tops of the trucks to allow for better tracking.
Lastly I changed the wiring on the six axle trucks allowing for even 3x3 wheel pickups on both sides of the trucks, vs the 4x2 previously.

The end results speak for themselves this engine handled the 8 car Heavyweight consist with ease, at both slow and high speeds all day. 

Here is a video of it's inaugural run, the last two frames show off the Pacific's impressive High speed performance . 



The top speed is so great that I had to throttle back from 126 to 100 to keep it on the track through the curves  . 

On a bright note the engine is very sturdy and even flying of the track at top speed caused only a couple of scratches and the need for a couple of small replacement detail parts.


----------



## Gravy Train (Mar 6, 2011)

Very nice! 
Are you planning to modify passanger cars with people? How do you cover your window opening when not in use?


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

very impressive.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By Gravy Train on 06 Sep 2011 05:33 PM 
Very nice! 
Are you planning to modify passenger cars with people? How do you cover your window opening when not in use?


I plan on adding passengers and LED lighting someday, right now I'm just concentrating on getting all my rolling stock mods up to speed while I have the time and money to do it.
I figure that later on down the line once I have finished all the big jobs like designing the rest of the layout and laying the track I'll start doing all the detail work such as buildings, scenery, and people.
That way I can take the time to get it right.

There is an 18' section of track that gets removed after I'm done running and the window to the basement just slides closed.

Ron


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## adlereins (Jan 4, 2008)

18 FEET?! I sure hope that was a typo! 

Allen B. 

(Edit) Guess I should have looked at the video first! Lookin good.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Ron, 

Looks good.... The Pacifc is one of my favorite engines. 

I here some noise, maybe rod clank or something similar seems excessive? 

Michael


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Michael Glavin on 08 Sep 2011 01:25 AM 
Ron, 

Looks good.... The Pacifc is one of my favorite engines. 

I here some noise, maybe rod clank or something similar seems excessive? 

Michael I also hear some bad clanking..........." bushing or worm drive maybe? "

Just kidding.. laf. 
We just got our Pacific running great now to .. Yours Looking good.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By adlereins on 08 Sep 2011 12:26 AM 
18 FEET?! I sure hope that was a typo! 

Allen B. 

(Edit) Guess I should have looked at the video first! Lookin good.



Yea is 18 inches







, eighteen feet would be just a bit wide for that opening







.

The noise is indeed the QSI Rod clank effect I set it at 19%, intinaly it was lower (10%),
but after hearing several real steamers I was surprised at how much the clanks stands out in real life so I turned it up a bit. 
My camera also tends to amplify the higher pitched sounds vs the lower notes of the chuff so it's actually less pronounced when you hear it live.

Ron


----------

